# Thermal evasion suit



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

Found this a couple of days ago...seems interesting.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

That's pretty cool actually. The future is drones, so it may be a good idea to know how to defeat them (unless you want to get hit with a hellfire missle.)

Something else, thermal scopes are becoming affordable so it ain't just the military who has them now.
Shop | Sportsman's Guide


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The human body produces about 100 watts of energy, most of it as heat. The only way this suit would keep heat from radiating to the environment is to trap it inside. I think this scheme would only work for a relatively short time before the user experienced heatstroke. Furthermore, the suit will eventually reach equilibrium, and emit just as much heat signature as a human body does. It might work for short missions.

Maybe I'm wrong about this, but thermodynamically it doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Sedition (Mar 22, 2016)

You could very well be right sideKahr. I looked at this like an emergency movement/evasion tool. Like Daddy O mentioned, it's not only the military who has these devices now. I would imagine that everybody that wants one and that afford one right now has one and not all of them are going to be the "good guys" when things go south. I've found so far that there is no single prep that can be relied upon 100% of the time, but covering as many bases as possible damn sure helps the odds of not waking up with a chalk outling around your body. 
This suit is going to be a lot like a ghillie suit...bulky and uncomfortable for constant wear, but just might help to pull your biscuits out of the oven if you are in a tight spot.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, good for a quick looksee without being spotted. Especially if worn with a cooling vest. Not for long term use, though, such as sniping.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

That would be cool to have ,, but for how much money ?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Targetshooter said:


> That would be cool to have ,, but for how much money ?


Checked the website , I think it was $550 for the poncho and $250 for the pants.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Anything that touches your body, especially clothing, isn't going to last long. Unless whatever you hide behind is the same or hotter than you. The key is keeping your body as far away from the object that is between you and the thermal devise so there won't be heat transfer.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Could you just use old MOPP suits. Sidekahr is right, it would have diminishing returns, but you could move from spot to spot undetected. 
I watched that movie Good Kill and it did get me thinking about the next frontier. Sure, right now it's mostly Americans who have drones, but the genie is outta that bottle and soon everyone else will have them too. They can orbit so far away that you don;t even know they're there, then hit you with a pair of Hellfire missiles. You have no defense against these things, all of your guns and gear mean didly to one of these things. They play a video game, and everyone in your house dies.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

A thermal suit would be good for snipers with thermal scopes. Your own heat makes it easier for them to spot you at night than day. 
The terminators will use thermal optics.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I seem to remember that mirrors work to hide from thermal. so cover foxhole with a mirror and bushes, drone thermal problem solved! lol


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

A sheet of plywood would do the same. Thermal can't see through objects, even glass. As long as you don't touch the glass, you're ok.


----------

